# European Delivery + Wedding + Honeymoon



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hello everyone!!! I know I'm past the 12 hour rule, but I need an exemption as it is my honeymoon 

The Welt was wonderful. We showed up in the wedding outfits, and everyone was fawning over us. We felt like celebrities! Thomas took us through the paperwork very quickly, and then we went and enjoyed the premium lounge for a bit. We actually met with Richifever and his friends too! It was fun coming halfway around the world and meeting another Bimmerfester!!

Finally at noon, we met with Bernard. He is as wonderful as everyone says he is. We had a great time talking about the wedding and our planned trip, as much as we did the predelivery introduction. I love his 'donkey bridges' for remembering the compass points of iDrive too. Before we knew it, it was 12:40 and we hadn't even left the predelivery presentation area, so we hurried back upstairs, to take the big walk down... Our car was there, rotating on the platform right at the bottom of the stairs, across from the restaurant. Welt employees applauded us as we decended, too, which was very nice. 

Stephanie came over to take our picture with the car, and took quite a few, posing us similarly to the wedding photographer last Friday  Then, a very nice surprise, a small tart was given to us as a gift (along with the customary keychain, of course!!). Teri went to change out of the wedding dress and into something more comfortable for the factory tour while I went over the bluetooth, ipod, etc etc with Bernard. He certainly knows his stuff, all while being one of the most polite gentelmen I've ever met. 

A nice last surprise was being asked if we would sign a release allowing BMW to use our photographs in promotions. Of course we said ''YES'' and signed the form. It was not definite that they plan on using the pictures, just that they wanted permission to consider it.

I had to sign the form as I was starting the car, though, since I still needed to do my lap and only had about one minute to the start of the factory tour!! We parked and made it just as the movie introduction was ending, but we still enjoyed the actual tour. It was very detailed, I have to say, and not rushed as a lot of tours are.

Edit: Here is a picture!


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

On our way to Innsbruck, where I am writing this from, we had a little visit with the Austrian Politzei. Hard to go from 120kph or higher in Germany, to 100kph!! I saw the officer with the radar gun, but was following a Toyota so I didn't slow much. But, the Zoll plate got his attention and we got stopped. I had my documents, and Passport and IDL ready, and when he said I was going 129 in a 100, I pointed to how the kph are small and that the car was brand new from the morning. ''I only have a hundred kilometers on the car, and I do not know it well. I was reading the wrong set of numbers on the dial.''

He acted all tough and intimidating, and thoroughly checked out the car, and gave me the minimum fine of 25 euros. The hotel receptionist says I got off very lucky compared to the hundreds other guests have paid. Anyway, I hope I got that out of my system!!


----------



## jaesun (Sep 5, 2007)

Great pic! Congrats on the new wife and new car! Also glad to hear you were only stuck with the minium fine...I'm sure it could have been a lot worse!


----------



## richifever (Mar 8, 2007)

It was nice meeting you and your wife. I had just gotten back from lunch and I saw you taking delivery of your car. I ran to get my camera, but you had just finished your victory lap and left already. We too are in Austria and are headed to Praha tomorrow.
See ya around!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Congratulations Gig... Wife and car look beautiful!


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

I'm glad it went off so well after the "Hitch " I knew the two of you would be the" hit" of the Welt......Can wait to see all of the pictures and read about the rest of your journey.Don't forget,your extended " Honeymoon" culminates with your PCD.enjoy the ride !


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

CONGRATS!!!! I bet that the Welt employees and visitors will remember that for YEARS!!! Continue to have a great trip AND honeymoon and be safe!!

Cheers,


----------



## glorfindel (Mar 6, 2008)

Congrats!

DO keep us posted!
If memory serves me well, you were going to drive on Maloja pass to Sankt Moritz.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm back, and exhausted (as it's about 3:45am Paris time). But I had to check in! We both appreciate all of your kind words, and had a wonderful time. Beewang, your nav disk was priceless, and it will be in the mail on Monday. It had all the POIs we wanted, including our hotels and other monuments and such - even our unplanned stop to Pont de Gard in France!

Glor - we did take the Maloja pass, but it had a lot more traffic than we expected so it wasn't really that fun. Buses crawling around turns ruined the experience. I wish I could have the power of Top Gear and have roads closed to try again!!

Some downers:
1. A bird dropping went uncleaned in Italy for two days before I got out there with some water and a cloth. Better washing at the Elephant Wash found a small etching already 
2. Twice, the car starts were very long and seemed strained - a sign of a potential fuel pump issue already? I know I was worried but didn't get stranded anywhere.


Once pictures are sorted and online I'll post some links!!


Edit: Oh yes, and for a wedding present, it may be non-traditional, but Teri Ann got me a Valentine One detector! ;D


----------



## einauslander (Aug 29, 2007)

Gig..,

We were also at the Welt when you took delivery of your car.

Best wishes to you and your wife and congratulations on the new car. - It was just great to see you guys all dressed up. You were definitely celebrities and the center of attention at the Welt.

When you started your trip down the grand stairway, I ran and got my camera. I am posting one of the pics here, I have a few more and I can send those to you.


From Welt Pickup


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

einauslander said:


> Gig..,
> 
> We were also at the Welt when you took delivery of your car.
> 
> ...


That photo is priceless. If we didn't know the setting  one could swear that was the Minister giving his last minute admonition to the bride and bridgroom as they descended the cathedral steps to the sounds of the organ blasting "Here Comes the Bride."


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Northcar said:


> That photo is priceless. If we didn't know the setting  one could swear that was the Minister giving his last minute admonition to the bride and bridgroom as they descended the cathedral steps to the sounds of the organ blasting "Here Comes the Bride."


......... and for the rest of the trip there was Mastercard!


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

That picture is fantastic! Bernard is awesome, by the way!



Northcar said:


> ......... and for the rest of the trip there was Mastercard!


Don't remind me!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## SusieBelle (Feb 18, 2008)

Great picture and what a wonderful memory! As for Teri Ann's present of a Valentine One detector - well, it just shows that she knows (and cares!) about what is important to you, even though it may seem a bit unusual to others. When my husband and I got married almost 29 years ago, I couldn't afford both a wedding ring and what he really wanted: a top-of-the-line slalom water ski. He got himself a nice wedding ring about 5 years later (I didn't nag either!!), and *really* enjoyed the ski for years. =) Anyone who knew him well didn't think my wedding present was a bit odd!


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

This really only affects me, but I'm putting it here so I don't lose it  

Track By Auto
Wallenius Wilhelmsen 
Vessel: INTEGRITY Port of origin : ZEEBRUGGE
Voyage : EB821-ITG Port of Destination : NEW YORK, NY

Port Country Arrival Departure
---------------------------------------------------
BREMERHAVEN GERMANY 20/05/2008 21/05/2008
ANTWERP BELGIUM 23/05/2008 23/05/2008
ZEEBRUGGE BELGIUM 24/05/2008 24/05/2008
SOUTHAMPTON UNITED KINGDOM 25/05/2008 25/05/2008
*NEW YORK, NY U.S.A. 02/06/2008 03/06/2008*
BALTIMORE, MD U.S.A. 04/06/2008 05/06/2008
CHARLESTON,SC U.S.A. 07/06/2008 08/06/2008
BRUNSWICK, GA U.S.A. 09/06/2008 09/06/2008


----------



## macd1995 (Jul 1, 2007)

Gig103 said:


> Hello everyone!!! I know I'm past the 12 hour rule, but I need an exemption as it is my honeymoon
> 
> The Welt was wonderful. We showed up in the wedding outfits, and everyone was fawning over us. We felt like celebrities! Thomas took us through the paperwork very quickly, and then we went and enjoyed the premium lounge for a bit. We actually met with Richifever and his friends too! It was fun coming halfway around the world and meeting another Bimmerfester!!
> 
> ...


Great picture!


----------



## DJ Scotch (May 2, 2012)

Congratulations and thank you so much for the details.

Picture are great! 

Cheers!!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Holy old thread batman!


----------



## DJ Scotch (May 2, 2012)

Me530 said:


> Holy old thread batman!


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I didn't even see the date.


----------

